# 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components



## prabid (Dec 29, 2009)

what are the necessary upgrade to engine internals components ???
do i have to change the crankshaft ????
i what to put in it the Garrett GT2876R 
i want to spend about 4-5k in the whole setup 
include all engine internals and the turbo kit
any recommendation will be appreciated


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*

Youd need to at least get a set of rods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*

You might want to reconsider your turbo choice. From what I have heard the 2876r is not a good turbo for the 1.8t. I would go with 2871r.


----------



## 1pt8uup (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (ghettojetta20vT)*

your crank is fine no need to change that unless you wanna do a stroker motor. If it were me I'd do some rods and pistons, new head studs... thats just to start. but the other thing you want to consider is the tranny. that tranny i've heard doesnt really like 400hp stock. I.E. build it or at the very least try getting away with clutch and lsd.


----------



## prabid (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (1pt8uup)*

CTS big turbo kit with Garrett GT3071R
Big Turbo kit with GT3071R upgrade +$3090
4 x Siemens 630cc injectors +$180
Connecting rods, Head gasket kit, ARP head bolts, Piston rings +785
=4055$
what else do i neeed ???
bov or DV ??
fuel pump and rails ??
FPR,fmic, ???
do i have to buy the software and the new ECU or that mode will not affect on the power too much cuz it will take about 900$ which is a lot of money to me 
and i can upgrade Spec Stage 2 Clutch ..


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*

you will need a Eurodyne or Unitronic big turbo flash to make it all happen, and a high flow inline fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that will run you another 800-1000$ The flash is the most important part


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prabid* »_
do i have to buy the software and the new ECU or that mode will not affect on the power too much cuz it will take about 900$ which is a lot of money to me 
and i can upgrade Spec Stage 2 Clutch .. 

I dont like Spec clutches seen to many horror stories on here (just my opinion).
Yes you need a tune its the single most important element in a turbo build, I would suggest getting Eurodyne or Unitronic and sending them your ecu and they will send it back making the process easy.


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*

you sound like your getting in over you head. unless you have a machine shop doing the engine...
get a 3076... 71-wack

_Quote, originally posted by *prabid* »_CTS big turbo kit with Garrett GT3071R
Big Turbo kit with GT3071R upgrade +$3090
4 x Siemens 630cc injectors +$180
Connecting rods, Head gasket kit, ARP head bolts, Piston rings +785
=4055$
what else do i neeed ???
bov or DV ??
fuel pump and rails ??
FPR,fmic, ???
do i have to buy the software and the new ECU or that mode will not affect on the power too much cuz it will take about 900$ which is a lot of money to me 
and i can upgrade Spec Stage 2 Clutch ..


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (skywalkersgti)*

south bend clutches are very very nice you could always just hit up clay at cts hell let you know what you need


----------



## prabid (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (skywalkersgti)*

skywalkersgti
what do u mean ???


----------



## lwindram (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe we ought to get something like this posted over here to answer these repetitive questions.
http://audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93439


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (lwindram)*

3076r setup w/ rods and all the nec supporting mods. Many good " kits " to choose from out there.


----------



## prabid (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: (lwindram)*

lwindram
thanx this is real helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (prabid)*

lwind.....way to be posting that link, saves a lot of questions.
Basically, if you are looking for that hp range staying within your suggested financial range....you will probably just go turbo upgrade with some extras. $4-5k does NOT go far when trying to build a streetable 400hp car.
If you are limited to the $5k range, you will be better off going bolt-on only and stay away from the motor, cuz you will need tons of supporting mods for those bolt-ons alone(clutch, lsd, fmic, ic piping, intake, injectors, pump, fpr, brakes......ect)


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (dj givv)*

OR:
you can go with force feds new turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (veedubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbinn* »_OR:
you can go with force feds new turbo kit









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







, great looks, awesome quality, proven power. Not to mention soft on the wallet.
All you will need in the motor is a set of rods. EVERY other item inside the motor can be stock from valve cover to oil pan. You will need software, injectors, inline fuel pump, good intercooler setup and a clutch to hold the power. That's it!
We do setups like these all the time for that kind of power level. We have dyno graphs and videos galore of setups that we have completed.
Any questions feel free to ask, shoot me an email at [email protected] if you want me to write you up a whole quote with everything you need.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice......u guys have a complete turbo and rod package....plus all supporting mods for under 5k? Hes gonna need a lot of stuff to get to 400hp


_Modified by dj givv at 4:23 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## lwindram (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, 
I have a bunch of these things bookmarked from my research for my build. Here are another two:
http://www.tristatetuners.com/...53481
http://www.audizine.org/forum/...hread
And this guy has a good series on you-tube for rod replacement:
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...50596
Of course, I ran out of money on my build and had to settle on a K04 for a few years...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_Nice......u guys have a complete turbo and rod package....plus all supporting mods for under 5k? Hes gonna need a lot of stuff to get to 400hp

_Modified by dj givv at 4:23 PM 2-9-2010_

You hardly need anything in depth to make that power, trust me. We do it all the time.
With all the sale pricing on things we are releasing very shortly (next few hours) we can give you basically a turn-key, 400+ whp kit just without an intercooler for ..........*$4650*. That's all parts and *LABOR*, software and little bits that are associated. Intercooler kit with Precision 600hp core would be an additional $1100 installed.
Can't beat that deal if you ask me... 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:57 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Can't beat that deal if you ask me... 



no you can't!







damnit!


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any 225 TT kits at a similar price (without labor sine I'm really too far hehe)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Volksdude27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volksdude27* »_any 225 TT kits at a similar price (without labor sine I'm really too far hehe)

Your best bet is the CTS kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (prabid)*

This is all you need! Less than $25!!! For a 1.8 tho...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939


_Modified by FlybyGLI at 7:42 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (FlybyGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlybyGLI* »_This is all you need! Less than $25!!! For a 1.8 tho...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939

_Modified by FlybyGLI at 7:42 PM 2-9-2010_
WOW


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_WOW









We've all been wasting our money! haha


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (FlybyGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlybyGLI* »_This is all you need! Less than $25!!! For a 1.8 tho...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939

_Modified by FlybyGLI at 7:42 PM 2-9-2010_

i had to return mine. I only made 498hp and was only 196% satisfied


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (FlybyGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlybyGLI* »_This is all you need! Less than $25!!! For a 1.8 tho...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_939

_Modified by FlybyGLI at 7:42 PM 2-9-2010_

damn this thing's soo hot I think I'll order a dozen and give all my friends so we'll rule the place and save gas too!!!


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: 350-400hp 1.8t necessary engine internals components (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
i had to return mine. I only made 498hp and was only 196% satisfied










Haha classic


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Volksdude27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volksdude27* »_any 225 TT kits at a similar price (without labor sine I'm really too far hehe)

Its only 1284 KM from there.
A long days drive. Take a vacation day a couple of vacation days for that price!
I would.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (G-radoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-radoT* »_ 
Its only 1284 KM from there.
A long days drive. Take a vacation day a couple of vacation days for that price!
I would. 

I may if I wasn't on a budget (3 kids and a house thighten the $$ I'm even lucky to still have money for my car)
and it's not like I wasn't used to long trip since my region is like Quebec's ******* lol


----------

